# new mom behavior



## MommaBugg (Apr 9, 2012)

How much attention do new moms(in this case a lionhead) give kits? We had a suprise litter born toda.. she pulled fur, had three kits, but everytime i see her she is on the other side of the cage.. Once a kit was on the other side of the cage with her, it looked like she bit its butt.. so not sure if this litter will be around very long?

Also how old do they wean their young? and how old before you can sex them?


----------



## hemet dennis (Apr 10, 2012)

MommaBugg said:
			
		

> How much attention do new moms(in this case a lionhead) give kits? We had a suprise litter born toda.. she pulled fur, had three kits, but everytime i see her she is on the other side of the cage.. Once a kit was on the other side of the cage with her, it looked like she bit its butt.. so not sure if this litter will be around very long?
> 
> Also how old do they wean their young? and how old before you can sex them?


Did you put them in a nest box ?


----------



## hemet dennis (Apr 10, 2012)

MommaBugg said:
			
		

> How much attention do new moms(in this case a lionhead) give kits? We had a suprise litter born toda.. she pulled fur, had three kits, but everytime i see her she is on the other side of the cage.. Once a kit was on the other side of the cage with her, it looked like she bit its butt.. so not sure if this litter will be around very long?
> 
> Also how old do they wean their young? and how old before you can sex them?


Moms will only feed them twice a day. And stay away the rest of the time.


----------



## hitnspit (Apr 10, 2012)

My NZW does the same thing. All 12 kits are in the box and she is sitting on the other end all the time. jim


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 10, 2012)

rabbits insictivly ONLY tend their litter when feeding and only feed 1-2 times a day, generally due to being a preyanimal they tay away from the nest during "active" times of day to avoid drawing attention from preators...so completly ignoring the litter most of the time is VERY normal.  the one that ended up on the other side with her could have been a klingon...sometimes they dont let go after feeding when momma decides to move and end up getting dragged out fo the box, then they crawl around looking for heat.  itcould be she "bit" it trying to put it back, or something.

its rare in rabbits ot have a truly attentive momma, one of my does is very attantive (overly NOt rabbit like attentive) but my black doe whos a first time momma is much more "normal' in behaviour in that she pretty much ignores them most of the day (though she will give me a quick charge if she seems me in the box lol.)

in terms of weaning time, i usually dont start the process untill the babies are at least 4 weeks old...
i dont conisder baby rabbits ready to go to thier new home untill a MINIMUM of 6 week old, 8 weeks being ideal.
they generally start eating on their ownat about 3 weeks, but continue to feed from momma for a few weeks after that point.  i personally seperate the biggest kits out at 4 weeks assuming their eating well, then over the next week take a few untill shesleft with just the smallest kit. that one is taken out at 5 weeks, and by 6 weeks the biggest are ready to go.  if ive got runts or more shy/skittish kits ill keep them untill 8 weeks to give them a little extra time, i want them eating hay and pellet and fresh fods for at least 2 weeks before i let them go to new homes so i can make sure they are eating well and noones got any issues.

in terms of sexing, it all depends on the bunny and your experience.
generally by 3 weeks i can get a pretty deacent idea of whos who...ive actually found it easier to sex at 3 weeks then it is to sex at 6 weeks lol, BUT the difference between them is SO slight at that age youve gotta have some good eyeballs and nothing is set in stone until there a little older lol.


----------



## MommaBugg (Apr 10, 2012)

thank everyone.. i feel loads better.. kits are definately being fed.. just peeked in and theyre lively and have fat bellies. mom is a blue lionhead babies  have pink and  grey splotchy skin so i am thinking broken blue i think its called? i need to get pics.


----------

